# Dave's Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Memories made fresh daily.

A comfy place to relax and enjoy the indulgences of coffee. Located inside a historic 17th century farmhouse where the burly*chestnut*beams, wide plank sugar pine floors and years of settling add to the experience...

More...


----------

